

How to Become a Computer Programmer (a guide) - ZaneClaes
http://lifebyexperimentation.com/2011/06/experiment-learn-computer-programming/

======
KyleS
Nice starting point for newbs to prevent the worst questions, but there's a
lot more that needs to be said...

